
Gizmo, a Microservice Toolkit for Go - jprob
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/17/introducing-gizmo/
======
donatj
I really want to read this but on my iPad the page spazes out and keeps
scrolling to the top.

~~~
CuriousSkeptic
Just open it in reader mode. (The button on the left in the url field)

------
jdkanani
Great. Dropbox has also open-sourced their common Go libraries -
[https://github.com/dropbox/godropbox](https://github.com/dropbox/godropbox)

------
bsaul
Just saw the enterprise go video mentionned in the article, and i couldn't
help but think that the lack of "higher level" framework in go environment was
at least in part due to the limited generic programming facilities offered by
the language ( aka no class inheritence nor generics). Anyone trying to
implement those kind of framework to confirm or infirm my impression ?

~~~
SEJeff
[http://golangtutorials.blogspot.com/2011/06/inheritance-
and-...](http://golangtutorials.blogspot.com/2011/06/inheritance-and-
subclassing-in-go-or.html)

